
Maximum Pressure on Germany Is a Big Mistake - notlukesky
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/09/02/maximum-pressure-on-germany-is-a-big-mistake/
======
ChuckNorris89
_> New sanctions from the United States risk pushing Berlin firmly into
Moscow’s geopolitical corner._

Not just Germany, the poorer southern EU states as well.

The things is, most EU countries are not rich in energy resources so getting
them from wherever is cheaper is what will resonate with most taxpayers as
energy costs are a significant part of monthly bills.

